# Headlight assembly



## LCabrera (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a 2003 Nissan Murano and the headlight went out. I thought it was the bulb. When I went to go have it changed found out that it has HID bulbs. So replaced it. 2 months later it went out again. I went back to Autozone because it was $100 for this bulb but they had no warranty on bulbs. I then was told about a place that sells after market bulbs. When I went there the guy told me the bulb wasnt the problem. He hooked my bulb up to this little box ( Ballast) and it lit. SOOOOO the ballast he wanted to sell me no one wants to put it on my truck. I have tried finding a headlight assembly for my truck online but cant find any that are for the HID. Please need some help. I have already received a warning ticket from the police, don't really want a real ticket.

Thanks Leila


----------

